# Problem with NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller (code 10)



## Uggmull (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi, i have a problem with my NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller.
I got two of this ATA Controller in my computer and only one of them are working, the other one cant start due to Code 10 error.

This problem has bean going on for a while, leaving me without axes to my hard drivers as well as one of my DVD players won't work (they use this SATA controler).

I have tryed all i can to get this thing working again (drivers are up to date). I now have a different Vista Version then the one i had when this problem started and one of the SATA ports have fallen of (due to factory error, it was never 100% fitted).

I can live with one DVD driver but i want aces to both my hard drives. 

* Motherboard – FUJITSU SIEMENS D2470-A1

* CPU – AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+

* RAM – (4*1GB) Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400

* Video Card(s) – ATI Radeon HD 4670

* Hard Drive(s) – 2x 250GB WDC WD25 00JS-55NCB1 SCSI Disk Device

* Operating System - eg: Windows Vista sp.1 64x (original OS: Windows XP 32x (don't remember version but it was corrupt and unstable)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Uggmull said:


> one of the SATA ports have fallen of (due to factory error, it was never 100% fitted).



If it is due to factory error I would return it for a replacement, most likely it either shorted out or left the controller circuit open and unusable.


----------



## Uggmull (Mar 3, 2009)

Its probably to old to be returned and when i was running the BAD version of XP it was working. 
Also the SATA port that fell of was put on the hole way down but it was not fitted hard enough to survive when i pulled the cable out of it (i did press the silver thing on the cable so that it was suppose to come of).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check to be sure the Controller is enabled in the Bios, but anytime there is physical damage to a motherboard it's usually fatal.


----------



## Uggmull (Mar 3, 2009)

All units have always showed them self in the BIOS. Before and after the SATA port fell of ( one minus of cores after the port fell of)


----------



## Uggmull (Mar 3, 2009)

And NO of the pins at the SATA connector that dose not have a port on it, is actuality touching each other.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A code 10 error simply means the device could not start most of the time it is a Driver problem, Virus/Malware or Registry error since you have reloaded the OS and updated the drivers that would eliminate those possibilities leaving you with the last one being a malfunctioning hardware device.


----------

